# cant Gain weight :/



## newhere (Oct 2, 2016)

Hello every body, I am new here and seeking advice.
To sum up; I ve been working out for the last 2 years.. 3 to 5 days a week but my results are still minim.. Thinking abut this I found out that my nutrition isnt good.. 
here is the story, I am originally from X country, I used to eat well but now I  moved to Canada... food is  diffirent and I believe the number of calories is lower wich led me finally to loosing weight...(it was unconsciously like a regime).


I am 6p  156lbs and want to go up to 180-200llbs (muscle mass).


So here is the help I m seeking, What do you guys eat ? like what aliments gives you the most of calories and beneficial to gain mass ? I dont have restriction when it comes to food

I have used a supplement that gives up to 600 kcal but It didnt help (protein supplement). so basically, what im eating through the day is the source of the problem. 

Also, I am thinking about steroid but really hesitating... I may get 'satisfied' by seeing some muscle growth but I want to go mostly on my nutrition then may be start a cycle.

Fell  free to give advice and how did u achieve your goals when it comes to nutrition and supplementing.

Bests,


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 2, 2016)

Good on you for realizing gear isn't the answer, although it may be enticing. 

I know this is gonna sound silly, but it's literally this simple; eat more.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 2, 2016)

What tool said. Just eat more food. Lots of calorie dense food. Steak burgers pizza chicken potatoes cheese rice and everything else. Start by counting your calories and see if the scale moves if not then add more calories. Its not hard when u actually do it (from what I've heard) lol

And if u like protein shakes make one with two scoops protein, a cup of oats, huge scoop of peanut butter and 18 ounces of whole milk. Add one or two of those a day WITH a lot of food and u will grow


----------



## Joliver (Oct 2, 2016)

Like Ecks said with the protein shakes...just be sure one of those shakes is before bed. 

I can't overstate the importance of going into recovery mode with 100g of assorted proteins and carbs (simple and complex).


----------



## kingblasted (Oct 2, 2016)

I was in the same boat as you at one point.  Couldn't crack anything past 157.5lbs.  I went to a pure whole foods diet meaning 0 protein supplements and shot up to 167lbs in about 3 months time (no AAS at this point).  I was eating 5 meals a day at this point and am now at 6 whole meals a day sitting at 190-192lbs. May take awhile to get used to the food intake but it is well worth it.  Also i upped by carbs a lot to gain the weight.  Just gotta watch your bf and know when to stop adding too many carbs/calories.


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 2, 2016)

Pretty much summed up in the above posts.  Eat, then eat some more.  I would also add maybe stay off the scale for awhile.  I think a lot of people get caught up in the number.  Use the mirror.  If you're gaining you will see it, and you should be getting stronger in the gym. When you do step on the scale after a while you'll be pleasantly suprised.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 2, 2016)

Chocolate milk!!!!! Work it into your meals 

Breakfast 
6 eggs 1 cup oats 

Mid morning snack
1 quart chocolate milk 

Lunch
Gigantic turkey sandwich 

Mid afternoon snack 
1 quart chocolate milk 

Dinner 
Big ass steak, baked potato with butter 

Before bed 
1 quart chocolate milk 


Kick up your training intensity too.  Lift heavier in the 3 to 7 rep range with lots of sets. Stick to heavy compound lifts like squats bench deads overhead press rows lunges etc...


----------



## stonetag (Oct 2, 2016)

^^^^^^^^The best part about that advice is you get to drink chocolate milk!!!, if you're even still around.


----------



## newhere (Oct 2, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Good on you for realizing gear isn't the answer, although it may be enticing.
> 
> I know this is gonna sound silly, but it's literally this simple; eat more.




Thx for the answer... Ill Try to eat more 😂😂


----------



## newhere (Oct 2, 2016)

Thank you all for your responds i appreciat..
Ill take a look in the forum and see if there are any thing about meals and calories.. 
Ill get back to u if i get to work on a diet programme and tell me if that may help


----------



## RISE (Oct 2, 2016)

Step 1: buy a portable cooler
Step 2: fill it up with food.
Step 3:  bring it everywhere

It's hard for me to gain weight as well, but once I started doing that I gained 40 lbs in a year and a half.  Not all lean wwight, but it Def wasn't all fat either.  I'd have large cans of tuna with a sleeve of crackers, a whole roasted chicken, 2 roast beef sandwiches with extra cheese, potatoes, left overs from the night before, whatever I could fit in there.  And every other day I would have a whole large pizza meal.  

I wouldn't recommend eating that dirty though for health reasons, but eating alot is a neccesity.   Good luck and great beginner post.  It's a breath of fresh air to have a new guy asking about diet rather than the million "I have a clusterfuk of gear, what should I run?"


----------



## newhere (Oct 2, 2016)

Hey interesting way to keep food around but i go to university i dint think it will ve possible to go around with a cooler... My lunch bag is OK for lunch and a snack but not that much for all day... But its great idea... Ill get one for work &#55357;&#56396;


----------



## bigdog (Oct 2, 2016)

Those 6 meal bags are great for university. Looks like a lunch bag, carry a lot of food! Eat brother!  Gotta feed the fire to gain!


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 3, 2016)

bigdog said:


> Those 6 meal bags are great for university. Looks like a lunch bag, carry a lot of food! Eat brother!  Gotta feed the fire to gain!




Google 6 pack fitness.  Those are the bags.  They have backpacks and other bags, come with freezer gel packs.  Couple of them have a lap top compartment, you can carry a lot of school stuff too.  Perfect for college.


----------



## newhere (Oct 3, 2016)

BRICKS said:


> Google 6 pack fitness.  Those are the bags.  They have backpacks and other bags, come with freezer gel packs.  Couple of them have a lap top compartment, you can carry a lot of school stuff too.  Perfect for college.



thank you..


----------



## Onk (Oct 3, 2016)

BRICKS said:


> Google 6 pack fitness.  Those are the bags.  They have backpacks and other bags, come with freezer gel packs.  Couple of them have a lap top compartment, you can carry a lot of school stuff too.  Perfect for college.



I looked into those and found them incredibly expensive. 

My improvised version was one large Nike back page, put my lunch cooler bag inside (takes up around 1/2 the room) where I can get 4 lunch tupperwear containers stacked in, them have other stuff in the other 1/2 of the bag. I'd try and keep 1 flat ice pack ontop of the containers and then 1 on vertical down the back of them all. Worked for a good 2-3 years before I moved and had an office fridge to pack


----------



## RISE (Oct 3, 2016)

newhere said:


> Hey interesting way to keep food around but i go to university i dint think it will ve possible to go around with a cooler... My lunch bag is OK for lunch and a snack but not that much for all day... But its great idea... Ill get one for work ��



I don't mean a huge cooler, I have a coleman one I bought at wAL mart for $15.  It's like a large lunch box, I can fit about 5-6 meals in it, and it has a shoulder belt I just throw over my shoulder and bam.


----------



## RISE (Oct 3, 2016)

http://m.ebay.com/itm/401007742893

Merry xmas


----------



## newhere (Oct 3, 2016)

RISE said:


> Merry xmas




Oh thanks man i didbt check ebay yet..


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 4, 2016)

One guy said it to me here many many yrs ago.  

Cheap n pretty healthy.  

Lean ground beef
Jasmine rice 
Milk


Get use to always having some cooked and ready to eat in the fridge.  Of course have other things, but these are cheap and can always be kept around.  

When you have flow for more expensive meats, buy em.  But u can always afford some 96/4 beef n rice.  Milk.  Chocolate is popular around here for the extra cals.  
Keep lean leaner by tappin ass.


----------



## R1rider (Oct 4, 2016)

eat, eat and eat more

You can take weightgainer shakes twice a day with 2% or even whole milk, put peanut butter and nutella in it... You will gain weight


----------



## newhere (Oct 4, 2016)

Hello everybody and thank you very much for all yiur answer. I really appreciate. 

When it comes to the shake should I go with a for exemple a 700 cal shake and take it for exemple twice a day or take 1200cal shake ? The brand is optimum nutition serious mass... Are there oroodycrs fine?


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 4, 2016)

gymrat827 said:


> One guy said it to me here many many yrs ago.
> 
> Cheap n pretty healthy.
> 
> ...



This is my life. Cup of Jasmine 8oz a beef. All day. Cheap, super easy to prep, can eat it cold or warm. Always a good go to.

I have 7 of these in my little work fridge right now.


----------



## CardinalJacked (Dec 26, 2016)

Drink fluids with calories. Especially milk. 

Drink the **** outta milk.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2016)

axislabs said:


> Stop counting your calories.... Eat high protein diet healthy diet and follow an exercice regime. Just give time some time...


Every one of your posts has been complete garbage advice.


----------



## Humana Life Group (Dec 30, 2016)

I'm new to the board but not to the bodybuilding game.  Not trying to put the above posts down at all.  I like to do things in a way that a person can look at and see what needs to change.  Journal your diet and training.  A game plan.  Just pounding food down would most likely add a lot of unwanted body fat.  Yeah a little isn't going to hurt but a lot will...down the road when you want to lean out.  

Not sure on what you do for a living, hard labor job or desk job but there has to be a starting point.  A baseline.  Take your bodyweight right now and multiply that by 12 if you have a sit down job 1872 calories ... 16 if you have a hard labor job 2496 calories and now add 500 to either one. 2372 or 2996.   I'd round them up to make it easier to do calculations.  2400 or 3000.  

Take bodyweight multiply by 1.25 to start with and that is your protein intake.  156x1.50=234 round down to 230 to make it easier. 230/6 meals equals 38-40g protein per meal.  don't have to be exact just get close.  So you have 920 calories in protein. That's roughly 30-40% of your daily caloric intake.  

Next is carbs.  For someone wanting to add weight, hopefully muscle, I like a good starting point for carbs at 50% so 300g of carbs if your base is 2400, and 375g of carbs if your base is 3000.  divided by 6 meals and you get 50g per meal or 62.5 (60g) per meal.  

Fat?  if you are eating beef and whole eggs and chicken you will get enough fat.  If you have a protein shake add a tblsp of EVCO, or mac nut oil or avocado oil.  

Ok so there is your macros to start from.  If you do this religiously for 2weeks and you you see no change in weight or strength then you up your protein to 45g per meal and up your carbs a little bit.  When upping carbs I like to up the carbs starting with the post workout meal first.  So then after a week or two of this if you added weight and your pictures you have been taking weekly show no signs of added fat then stay right there with your macros until you don't see a change.  When that stops, you can up the protein a little more and up the carbs a little more.  

On days off of training I would come down to 1g per lbs of bodyweight and eat a lot less carbs as well.  Unless you have a hard labor job then keep protein where its at and maybe eat a little less carbs.  

Hope this helps.  I know a lot of guys just want to pound the food but that can cause a lot of excess bodyfat.  Have a game plan and you can actually see what needs to change.  When it's time to cut up you just start reversing the process and add a few cardio sessions and so on.


----------



## LordGains (Jan 1, 2017)

Keep at it my dude! There is no shortcuts, i suggest upping the carb count per day to see some weight increase


----------

